# Refurb on a Canedy-Otto-Cincinnati 16” Precision Bench Drill Press



## Janderso (Oct 1, 2021)

I bought this for $10.
Set it in the side yard until this morning.
I found the sale catalog for this beautiful drill press on vintage machinery.org.
I’m not into blinging out old machines but I may strip the paint, prime and shoot with new paint.
It has a five sheave pulley, two speed groups. 460 to 5,200 and 385 to 3,110. I guess I get to make a pulley?
Bright metal and new bearings are in order. Four bearings in the spindle housing. 1/3 hp motor? That will change.
Stay tuned, rebuilding old machine tools got me started in this hobby.
Do I need a drill press? Hell no. I have two already. One is a new Jet 20”, floor and the other is an old precision small bench.
Just have to do it!
Mid 30’s? Me thinks.


----------



## benmychree (Oct 1, 2021)

Kaiser had a couple of those, totally clapped out, they finally replaced them with Delta Rockwell vari drive DPs.


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 1, 2021)

what's the quill length? I like the quill locking feature.  My chineese unit doesn't have that, and is only 3.5 inch quill travel.
Would have liked a 5" like the old iron.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 2, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> what's the quill length? I like the quill locking feature.  My chineese unit doesn't have that, and is only 3.5 inch quill travel.
> Would have liked a 5" like the old iron.


Quill length is 4 5/8.
There just so darn sturdy.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 2, 2021)

I’m in a tight spot.
I have the spindle out, the pulley is blocked in by the spindle clogged inner shaft.
Not sure how to proceed.
Any ideas?


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Oct 2, 2021)

my guess would be that the lower pulley bearing/ housing needs to be knocked down into the head where the spindle/ quill would normally be or maybe even upwards and come out with the pulley. Maybe check to see if that bearing housing would need to get knocked down or up, based on dimensions and other other features.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 2, 2021)

mattthemuppet2 said:


> my guess would be that the lower pulley bearing/ housing needs to be knocked down into the head where the spindle/ quill would normally be or maybe even upwards and come out with the pulley. Maybe check to see if that bearing housing would need to get knocked down or up, based on dimensions and other other features.


I figured it out.
The problem now is it seems to have proprietary bearings.
A bit of a twist.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Oct 2, 2021)

neat! What was the fix? Walker Turners have the same issue with weird metric/imperial bearings available no where else.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 8, 2021)

Coming along.I bought the pulley and new bearings.
I’m reminded I don’t like stripping sanding and painting.
Reassembly is much more fun.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 9, 2021)

it seems they used some crazy blend of linseed oil, fine sand, lead oxide and talcum powder As a primer putty.
This stuff is a real PITA.
Took three coats of the citrus stuff, wrapped in clear wrap overnight to get this far, oh and a wire brush.
Not sure where to go from here.
Sand it and primer I guess.

I have to say though, these castings are beautiful


----------



## Janderso (Oct 13, 2021)

Here you go, some of my best work 
I bought it.
It's cast iron, keyed with a 5/8 shaft =perfect.
It was $96 delivered. Not as bad as I would have thought.
Top quality


----------



## Janderso (Oct 13, 2021)

Question for you smart guys.
This is an 8 pound pulley. I don't have a motor yet. I have 3 used 110V motors. I think they are 56 frame, 1,750 RPM.
I'll do the math to work within the published RPM ranges. Maybe it needs to be 3,450.
Is there a specific type of motor I need to manage the starting torque this pulley will need/add?
The other end is aluminum.
Thanks


----------



## extropic (Oct 13, 2021)

Nothing special required. Any NEMA 56 motor w/ 5/8" shaft will do. TEFC is nice but not necessary.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 26, 2021)

Made some progress, ready for reassembly.
New bearings.
Now, if I can remember how it came apart??
The taper has maybe a tenth TIR, = someone took good care of this drill press.


----------



## brino (Oct 26, 2021)

Great progress Jeff.

That will be one good looking machine!

-brino


----------



## Janderso (Oct 26, 2021)

Got it assembled this morning.
I decided to use a link belt now that I forgot to install it 
Am I going to have a problem with a link belt at 4,000 rpm?


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 26, 2021)

I use one on my TS at 3750 (I think that's the RPM).


----------



## Janderso (Oct 26, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> I use one on my TS at 3750 (I think that's the RPM).


That would be great.
I have 3 motors laying around.
I have a good one at the higher RPM.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 26, 2021)

Janderso said:


> That would be great.
> I have 3 motors laying around.
> I have a good one at the higher RPM.


It looks like 1,750 RPM is the motor designed for this application.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 27, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Question for you smart guys.
> This is an 8 pound pulley. I don't have a motor yet. I have 3 used 110V motors. I think they are 56 frame, 1,750 RPM.
> I'll do the math to work within the published RPM ranges. Maybe it needs to be 3,450.
> Is there a specific type of motor I need to manage the starting torque this pulley will need/add?
> ...


I would be looking for a lower quill speed for that drill press, if the machine seems stiff enough to handle it...


----------



## Janderso (Oct 27, 2021)

Bob Korves said:


> I would be looking for a lower quill speed for that drill press, if the machine seems stiff enough to handle it...


1750 RPM matches the sales catalog speed ratios.
I broke down and bought a motor.
Any idea if a link belt will be ok for this application?


----------



## extropic (Oct 27, 2021)

Janderso said:


> 1750 RPM matches the sales catalog speed ratios.
> I broke down and bought a motor.
> Any idea if a link belt will be ok for this application?



I would have no reservation using the link belt.

The linked Grainger page has a few .pdfs accessible at the bottom of the page.
After a cursory scan, I didn't see any  reference to rated HP. I did see speed information.
If info in those .pdfs don't answer all of your questions, I noticed they include an 800 number for Fenner Drives.

Grainger - FENNER POWERTWIST DRIVE


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 28, 2021)

385 rpm minimum quill speed seems far too high for me for a drill press that can support larger drill sizes like 1 inch or more on steel.  I find that being able to accommodate lower speeds is more important than spinning little drills at high speeds, just takes a little longer at the slower speeds with smaller drills.  385 rpm is probably far too high for best results when using 3/4" drills on steel.  I would be looking for something more like 50-70 rpm for a minimum speed on a 17" drill press.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 28, 2021)

Bob Korves said:


> 385 rpm minimum quill speed seems far too high for me for a drill press that can support larger drill sizes like 1 inch or more on steel.  I find that being able to accommodate lower speeds is more important than spinning little drills at high speeds, just takes a little longer at the slower speeds with smaller drills.  385 rpm is probably far too high for best results when using 3/4" drills on steel.  I would be looking for something more like 50-70 rpm for a minimum speed on a 17" drill press.


It has a 1/2" maximum capacity.
I'm refurbishing the drill press back to the original speeds offered in the manual I got off Vintage machinery.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 28, 2021)

The fact that you have 3 drill presses now makes all the difference.  You can have the new one set up for special conditions and special kinds of work.  That makes sense.  Most of us do not have as much space for it all, and have to make one size fit all.  Still, nice work you are doing there, Jeff!


----------



## Janderso (Oct 28, 2021)

Bob Korves said:


> The fact that you have 3 drill presses now makes all the difference.  You can have the new one set up for special conditions and special kinds of work.  That makes sense.  Most of us do not have as much space for it all, and have to make one size fit all.  Still, nice work you are doing there, Jeff!


Space??, I have the 20" Jet bolted to the floor, the small vintage precision DP is stuffed in a corner and this one is on my welding table.
One of these has to go!
I just can't seem to get rid of machine tools. Especially the ones that mean something to me.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 30, 2021)

Got the motor today.
Once I get the link belt, I’m gonna be ready to fire it up.
I’ll wire in the switch tomorrow.This is fun. I love saving these old machines from the scrap pile!
I’m in it about $375 = too much!
Let’s face it. It’s brand new. What’s it worth?
If I can’t get $500 for it I’ll give it to my wood working son.

Edit-added the switch mount =got it wired and running just fine!!


----------



## Janderso (Nov 3, 2021)

Got her done.
I think I’ll try Craigslist for $650.
Drill press $10
Bearings (USA) $96
Motor $191
Belt $35
Pulley $94
Switch and 14/3 wire $19.
Paint $10

Clean up, tear down paint and reassembly, priceless 

Edit: My wife thinks I need to add the belt guard. I think she is right. Maybe a bright color. Royal blue or hunter green.
It needs some TLC for sure.


----------

